# New Elite going for $93.88 on eBay.



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

Over $2 more than the last one.

I'm telling you, Donovan is a genius for deciding to make one at a time, and letting the prices skyrocket on eBay.

Why make 3 Elites for a total of $90, when he can make 1, chill out for over a week, and get over $90 for it?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Lubix-ELITE-DaY...ps=63&clkid=200950223572343871#ht_2120wt_1139


----------



## Clayy9 (May 26, 2011)

We are aware of this. There are a few threads on this, along with my link in the "Where to Buy Cubes" thread.

EDIT: And not to mention, he's making a huge profit off of Lubix itself.


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2011)

I don't think he's chilling out for the rest of the week, I'm sure he's busy as hell modding all those Ultimates.
Still it's great to see him doing well, he was way undercharging the Elites before (as the buyers seem to confirm).


----------



## gundamslicer (May 26, 2011)

Cool story bro tell it again


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Cool story bro tell it again


 Over $2 more than the last one.

I'm telling you, Donovan is a genius for deciding to make one at a time, and letting the prices skyrocket on eBay.

Why make 3 Elites for a total of $90, when he can make 1, chill out for over a week, and get over $90 for it?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Lubix-ELITE-DaYa...ht_2120wt_1139


----------



## MichaelP. (May 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Over $2 more than the last one.
> 
> I'm telling you, Donovan is a genius for deciding to make one at a time, and letting the prices skyrocket on eBay.
> 
> ...


 
He was being sarcastic because it was stupid of you to create another thread for this. Everybody that cares already knows.


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> He was being sarcastic because it was stupid of you to create another thread for this. Everybody that cares already knows.


 
ElectricDoodie was clearly aware that it was sarcastic and posted again for humour. Also, I'm very interested in the Elite story, but I didn't know that the price was going up on Ebay, so I found this thread interesting. Also it was refreshing having a thread on the topic that wasn't: "OMGZ Elites are oVeR pRiced LOLZORZ!"


----------



## gundamslicer (May 26, 2011)

They are getting so popular. So they use the black screws?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> He was being sarcastic


 
What Godmil said. It was obviously sarcasm, and I obviously reposted it on purpose.
It wasn't even a hidden sarcasm thing. He clearly said "Cool story bro."


----------



## gundamslicer (May 26, 2011)

Mehh I want one... Do you know how many of them he has made?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Mehh I want one... Do you know how many of them he has made?


 
I think he mentioned that he only makes Elites one at a time, now.


----------



## Godmil (May 26, 2011)

I thought that was what gundamslicer meant at first too, but I think he was really asking how many there are total. I'd hazard a guess that it's less than 20.


----------



## Xishem (May 26, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> He was being sarcastic because it was stupid of you to create another thread for this. Everybody that cares already knows.


 
And his reply definitely wasn't sarcastic. You're so cool, bro.


----------



## TwoTrees (May 26, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> He was being sarcastic because it was stupid of you to create another thread for this. Everybody that cares already knows.


 
That's awkward


----------



## izovire (May 26, 2011)

That's good news for Lubix. But an Elite cube only feels good (placebo effect) and I don't think it guarantees an improvement in times or the way you solve. The only difference between an unmodified guhong is that it does not click or have a bumpy feel. The architecture inside is still overall the same, just slightly more rounded. 

Modding it yourself isn't that difficult... 

anyway, I may have a mod service for an additional $8 on the guhong soon. I like sales but I also encourage people to save some money for additional purchases, not just spend it all on one cube!


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 26, 2011)

Elite made my times 5 sec better. Now i'm happy i got mine for 61.01 $, the cheapest one.


----------



## Dacuba (May 26, 2011)

I will make $115 at the closest end


----------



## Dacuba (May 26, 2011)

lol joke but it went away for $106 lollars


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2011)

izovire said:


> That's good news for Lubix. But an Elite cube only feels good (placebo effect) and I don't think it guarantees an improvement in times or the way you solve. The only difference between an unmodified guhong is that it does not click or have a bumpy feel. The architecture inside is still overall the same, just slightly more rounded.
> 
> Modding it yourself isn't that difficult...
> 
> anyway, I may have a mod service for an additional $8 on the guhong soon. I like sales but I also encourage people to save some money for additional purchases, not just spend it all on one cube!


 
izo wins.


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 26, 2011)

Dene said:


> izo wins.


 
Yup!


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 26, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> lol joke but it went away for $106 lollars


 
Lollars? ^_^


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Elite made my times 5 sec better. Now i'm happy i got mine for 61.01 $,* the cheapest one.*


 
Mine was free.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 26, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Mine was free.


 
Damn.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Elite made my times 5 sec better. Now i'm happy i got mine for 61.01 $, the cheapest one.


 
From what speed?


----------



## RTh (May 26, 2011)

My 12€ Guhong + a bit of lubix + a little modding = F****ing awesome cube.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 26, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> From what speed?


 
From old guhong with own Ryan Reese's elite mod from 25,26,27 to 20,21,22.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 26, 2011)

*sigh

and not to mention that the Lubix lubricants are a ripoff too; the readily-available silicone fluids found in hardware stores for 100x cheaper prices.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> From old guhong with own Ryan Reese's elite mod from 25,26,27 to 20,21,22.


 
I highly doubt that the elite mod itself brought your times down all that way.



DavidWoner said:


> Mine was free.



While this may be true, he's really talking about the Guhong Elites bought on ebay auction.


----------



## izovire (May 26, 2011)

My main cubes are: F-II, modified Guhong, Lunhui

I average 15 seconds with all 3 of these cubes. Turnspeed and corner cutting isn't as important as look ahead and fluidity right now (except PLL).

So what I'm saying is that practice is the true key to getting faster. So that 5 sec. improvement after using an Elite was most likely due to practice.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 27, 2011)

It's at $106, now.
So sweet.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> *sigh
> 
> and not to mention that the Lubix lubricants are a ripoff too; the readily-available silicone fluids found in hardware stores for 100x cheaper prices.


 
that is not true


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 Actually it is true.


----------



## JyH (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 
nice reasoning


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 I loled.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 
And you have actual proof of this, or do you believe Donovan cooks it up with a chemistry set in his basement?


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 
cool story bro


----------



## ianography (May 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> that is not true


 
As the other people have said, it is alot cheaper and you get more bang for your buck with the lube found in the hardware stores.


----------



## izovire (May 27, 2011)

Silicone lubricant in its basic form (not in a spray can) is impossible to find in hardware stores... But it is in so many products. So when you produce it in a very large bulk of course it's going to be cheaper.


----------



## slowhand (May 27, 2011)

High-viscosity silicone lubricant in its basic form is easily found in RC hobby shops as silicone differential oil (such as 50,000wt) (that's how i got mine - $7.50 for 30ml). Not the hardware store.


----------



## BigGreen (May 27, 2011)

all this




over a cube


----------



## Hershey (May 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> you get more bang for your buck


 
More money= more bangin'

(Just kidding, sick joke)


----------



## izovire (May 27, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> all this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a pretty big accomplishment selling cubes for $90+ each... but is it necessary to spend that much?


----------



## JyH (May 27, 2011)

izovire said:


> It's a pretty big accomplishment selling cubes for $90+ each... *but is it necessary to spend that much?*


 
Not at all. Anybody that spends over $20 on a 3x3 is crazy. Just get a regular GuHong. Doesn't need any mods, just lube.


----------



## Rpotts (May 27, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Over $2 more than the last one.


 
2 dollars


----------



## izovire (May 27, 2011)

I have added the guhong mod. service to my store. I think $8 is fair enough for a 1 hour job. It's a total of $23.95 w/free shipping

http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/puzzles.html

This is not a replica mod. of the Elite. But it has definitely worked for me and several other people I had modded for.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Actually it is true.



I dont think so



JyH said:


> nice reasoning



Thanks



theanonymouscuber said:


> And you have actual proof of this, or do you believe Donovan cooks it up with a chemistry set in his basement?



Yes i do have actual proof. I have been in Donovans house and seen all that he does. I actually stayed with him for the weekend.



uberCuber said:


> cool story bro



Thanks. Hope you enjoyed it!



ianography said:


> As the other people have said, it is alot cheaper and you get more bang for your buck with the lube found in the hardware stores.



But it isnt as good


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2011)

Enough with all the bickering. If you don't have something of value to say, don't say it. I'm closing this thread. Next time everyone will get infractions.


----------

